# Brantly 605 Backhoe



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Here is a 2 page brochure for the Brantly 605 Backhoe
used on the Bolens large frame tractor. It is incredible 
these units had a digging depth of 6ft and came with 
buckets up to 16in wide.

Page 1


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Page 2


----------



## Kramrush (Aug 13, 2004)

Those backhoes are pretty desirable andd elusive. Has anybody ever seen one or one as good? I been wanting one of those for a long time and even had a tractor to put it on waiting on the back burner. Came close, but never purchased it.
Mark


----------

